# Dead and dying bees behind the hive



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

sounds like they got into some spray - sometime it takes out the whole hive - sometime not.


----------



## Flashman (Apr 11, 2016)

I live in the state of Maine and have had the same thing happen here. No pesticides around as I live in a deep forest by a recently thawed lake, 40's outside. It happened when the temperature went up to the 60's for a few days and dropped to the upper 20's at night.
Right now they seem healthy and happy though.
Jeff


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

It is just housekeeping. Tens of thousands of bees are carried out of the hive annually by morgue bees. in early season when the hive is loaded with dead and dying overwinter bees, They get too bust to carry them our away from the hive. Clean them up, They will attract Skunks.


----------



## bjverano (Jun 18, 2014)

I will rake them all up later on today when it stops raining. I'll take a look at them to see if they look deformed- with the naked eye they look healthy but I have a microscope if I need to look closer. I meant to do that yesterday but forgot.
Thanks to all for your comments!
Bonnie


----------



## bjverano (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeff,
That's what it was here too but didn't go as low as 20's. It was low 30's with frost. It was up to 70 a day or two before I noticed - I do a walk by the hives daily even in the winter. When we had snow some guy was doing donuts with his 4WD around four of the hives- almost hit one of them.


----------

